# My Angora Photos warning pic heavy



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

These Photos were when the kids were new born's
there is a weeks difference in age between them
































-------------------------
as of now
Kids wool, and an old hand...all of 18 








I'm stronger than you...








I'm cheeky








2 Kids








Kyliea & Son








I can Climb








tyre's are fun








See me Jump


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Awe how cute  thanks for sharing


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

They are adorable!!! Is their hair curly like that at birth??


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks Stacey  

yes there hair is curly right from the start,

the little kid in pic no 4 was about 2 days old,
the other one was a bit over a week


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are beautiful.....  :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute.  lol, I wouldn't mind having a few of those runnign around my farm.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

How much does an angora usually cost? I'd love to have one.I haven't seen one in person here in NC.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

heathersboers said:


> How much does an angora usually cost? I'd love to have one.I haven't seen one in person here in NC.


I payed $125 for Chelsea & Corinlea .$100 Kyliea $50 for the buck
I thought that was reasonable 
that was June 09.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Adorable!  How many Angoras do you have? And all that green...what season is it there?

I'm in the US and have 2 Navajo Angora does and a standard doeling. 

Deb Mc


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

They are sooooo cute! I want one (or several!!) too!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

sorry i wasn't been bad mannered by not answering
tis just that i turned 18 recently so have been a lil disorganized  :ROFL:



DebMc said:


> Adorable!  How many Angoras do you have? And all that green...what season is it there?
> 
> I'm in the US and have 2 Navajo Angora does and a standard doeling.
> 
> Deb Mc


I have 6 angoras i got them in June 09 so am only starting on my heard...
and we are in the last month of summer now... it has been dry til December we've had a bad 9 month drought & now in some places it's flooding...such is life...



KGW Farms said:


> They are sooooo cute! I want one (or several!!) too!


rolf...I'm gunner be blunt...and say buy some...I would say they are the lowest maintenance goats ever...they don't get hand fed...they live in the paddock 24-7 
and are not shredded... AND THRIVE... what more could you ask... ??? :laugh:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh how cute. The coats remind me of when I raised poodles. LOL As fast and long as they get I should have used them for fiber. lOL


I really love then they are so cute. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Love pic # 3 of mom and baby, and also pic of older baby checking out the younger one. :thumb: So easy to want bunches of them.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lovely goats shirelle, I know I have asked you before but what is their breeding? they look to have some decent genetics behind them, not just the old Australian Angora stock. 

Just wait a few more weeks until their true mohair starts growing in, and they will be stunning little kids. My kids from last year are in full fleece at the moment - need to shear them in the next day or two. Some beautiful superfine kid fleeces. 

Just a word of warning about not shedding them - there are some times when they really DO need access to a shed. If the weather is cold and wet during the two weeks after shearing, they need a shelter shed otherwise they can die. And for the first 3 wks or so after birth if the weather gets cold or wet, the kids will die very quick without shelter.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

keren said:


> lovely goats shirelle, I know I have asked you before but what is their breeding? they look to have some decent genetics behind them, not just the old Australian Angora stock.
> 
> Just wait a few more weeks until their true mohair starts growing in, and they will be stunning little kids. My kids from last year are in full fleece at the moment - need to shear them in the next day or two. Some beautiful superfine kid fleeces.
> 
> Just a word of warning about not shedding them - there are some times when they really DO need access to a shed. If the weather is cold and wet during the two weeks after shearing, they need a shelter shed otherwise they can die. And for the first 3 wks or so after birth if the weather gets cold or wet, the kids will die very quick without shelter.


Thanks Keren, I got them from Belrose Park... if you go to my website...you can see the pedigree's i think it should work now :scratch: 
I'm afraid that pedigree's don't make any sense to me somehow... :roll: 
onder: maybe someone could help me understand them *hint hint*
-----
yeah i do shed them, when there newly shorn, or have got baby kids...
i guess i should have said 95% of the time


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol I like the hint hint

I'm just going to go look at your website and the pedigrees now ...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ok so your first doe ophelia is heavily yandiah and capricorn bred ... both quite old studs and I would think this doe is predominantly texan bred just looking by her pedigree ... but bear in mind I dont know the animals in her pedigree in person. but I dont see much sth african there. not necessarily a bad thing

your second doe omega again has that heavy texan influence from yandiah texen monte but I think (I may be wrong) denbro has some south african influence, which would make this doe maybe 25% sth african? wilton park rings a bell but I just cant figure out why

the third doe portia again more of the same, mainly a texan doe, interesting to see the tagora in there. 

You have three really strongly bred does here, I think a lovely way to start a herd. 

Bernie is a very interesting bred buck - and it shows in his phenotype - quite a bit of sa influence in him - and to have Terrene Martysford on his topside says a lot for him. Martysford was an outstanding buck. 

If these does were mine, I would be looking to put a 100% sa buck over them, or a 50:50 saftex buck over them, once you have daughters from bernie and need to rotate bucks. But, with the sth africans you really need to watch the micron count, what you want is a buck that is under 30 microns on the first 3 - 4 shearings, and under 36 after that. Some sth africans can get over 40 on the 3rd fleece so you really do need to be careful.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks keren  
helps a bit, though does not make a lot of sense as these are my first registered goats

one thing I had noticed was that Ophelia (Corinlea) dob 09-06 & omega (Chelcea) dob 10-06
who both have been apparently showed by the previous owner,
have a fairly coarse fleece now, weather that is because of there age... dunno

whereas Portia (Kyliea) dob 08-07 & Qamar (Bernie) dob 09-08
have a very tight curly fleece....

how do you work the micron count out?



keren said:


> once you have daughters from bernie and need to rotate bucks. But, with the sth africans you really need to watch the micron count, what you want is a buck that is under 30 microns on the first 3 - 4 shearings, and under 36 after that. Some sth africans can get over 40 on the 3rd fleece so you really do need to be careful.


 :ROFL: if he produces daughters.... two bucks is all i got.....
Corinlea didn't kid...and isn't in kid...and looks to me like she's a nondescript grrrr
:hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol I hate boy years ... 2009 was a girl year for me

I have to admit I hadnt looked at the dob and wow, I'm surprised. I thought, from the pictures, they were older than that. 

I'm starting a thread in the fuzzy fibres board with some general info on assessing angora goats ...


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

ok fair enough, i hate boy years too...in fact i think it's where i live...in the past few years I've had 10 baby goats all told and only ...2 of them were girls....arggg..... and that using 3 different bucks...and 2 different lots of does....grrr


----------

